# Videos werden nicht mehr komplett geladen.



## edi3110 (3. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

habe mir ein neues System zusammengestellt und dadurch dann auch Windows 7 64 neu aufgesetzt dann das Problem.
Kein Browser sei es Chrome, Mozilla oder Opera laden Videos bei Youtube oder Vimeo nicht mehr komplett .
Der Ladebalken unten bleibt immer stehen mal in der mitte des Videos oder mal gleich nach 15 sekunden.
Habe die neueste Flash Player version und Java is au aktuell.
Bitte hilft mir einer das kotzt mich extrem an, will mir neue Snowboard Videos reinziehen und kann se nur bis zur hälfte anschauen.

Gruß Edi


----------



## altazoggy (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Videos werden nicht mehr komplett geladen.*

habe seit monaten das selbe prob und wäre an einer lösung schwer interessiert


----------



## dj*viper (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Videos werden nicht mehr komplett geladen.*

vielleicht hilft das weiter:
"Ich kann keine Videos bei YouTube gucken" - so beheben Sie das Problem


----------



## edi3110 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Videos werden nicht mehr komplett geladen.*

werd mal die Hilfestellungen alle durch machen, danke.
@ dj und zufrieden mit der Graka


----------



## edi3110 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Videos werden nicht mehr komplett geladen.*

Habe das Problem behoben! 
Der Link von DJ hat leider nicht geholfen, aber trotzdem danke!
Habe Windows (7 64bit) Update durchgeführt, alle wichtigen Updates markiert und bei den Optionalen ein Häckchen gesetzt bei Realtek Netzwerkkarten Treiber.
Danach liefen alle Videos wieder komplett durch.
Ich habe aber keine ahnung was da jetzt genau geholfen hat, die wichtigen Updates oder das mit dem neueren Netzwerkkarten Treiber!


----------



## dj*viper (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Videos werden nicht mehr komplett geladen.*

hmm das ist aber seltsam...naja hauptsache es geht wieder. mal sehen wie lange


----------



## altazoggy (8. Dezember 2011)

mehr als seltsam ist das. habe den treiber erneuert, und jetzt scheints zu gehn. alles wird wie am Schnürchen geladen.


----------

